# Insulation Cages



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

I house my mice in a add on to the house its got pipes with hot water running through it and access to fresh air by a small window so it seams like the right place. My question is with the cold snap we are going to get into UK this weekend I want to insulate my cages. I have some underfloor lino for laminate flooring spare. I am going to cut it to the shape of the cage bottoms so they have a kind of underfloor heating. Do you think this would make any difference ? If it gets really cold I will add extra bedding but as the room is attached and has the pipes it never gets freezing in there.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I guess I don't know about the heating technique you're describing, but I'd suggest only doing it for a portion of the cage. Like reptiles, give them the option to be warm, or move away from it if it is too *warm.


----------

